# Are Gated Communities Bad for Society?



## Slap47 (Jun 23, 2020)

I don't really see any benefit to having gated communities.

*1. *They strengthen class divisions. Rich people now only associate with other rich people. They come to view the poor as almost another species due to lack of interaction. This harms social mobility (the people you know makes a difference) and social cohesion. I suspect this is why identity politics is bigger than ever. They don't relate to the poor, just fellow X race. 

*2. *They disconnect people. That NBA star that lost his shit when the rioters came for his community after encouraging riots? Yeah, that sorta stuff. These people practically live in an ivory tower.

*3.* They strengthen bad governments. The Home Owners Association has developed a reputation for being oppressive. They charge 1000$ fines for grass and ban waving American flags. The type of citizen this type of place will create terrifies me.

*4.* They harm the community. These people still vote and they don't give a shit about the rest of their city or other communities. Libraries, parks and public community centers? Fuck that, we have them within these here walls. Road construction? I pay for the roads here. Housing crisis? Homeless? Don't see it. These people likely only vote in favor of more publicly funded sportsball arenas.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 23, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm all for them. We need to keep people like this locked up:


----------



## Chilson (Jun 23, 2020)

Does it really matter? Class divisions will always exist regardless of whether there are physical gates or not because it is human nature to divide people into such groups. It just seems like your trying to imply the gate is the problem rather than the reality that the gate exists because fundamentally people will always build them.

People are also free to do whatever the hell they want to do anyways as long as they are not actively hurting anyone. Living in a gated community or not is completely up to the individual person, society and "community" or whatever collectivist term you want to use be damned.


----------



## Takodachi (Jun 23, 2020)

> *3.* They strengthen bad governments. The Home Owners Association has developed a reputation for being oppressive. They charge 1000$ fines for grass and ban waving American flags. The type of citizen this type of place will create terrifies me.



I've been wondering for a while, how can they even enforce this in your own property?
Do they make you sign a contract weaving away your property rights or something? What prevents people from telling the HOA to just go fuck themselves.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 23, 2020)

Promestein said:


> I've been wondering for a while, how can they even enforce this in your own property?
> Do they make you sign a contract weaving away your property rights or something? What prevents people from telling the HOA to just go fuck themselves.



People choose to join them or are required to join them if they want to buy a piece of property. There are also occasions where HOA's sue people for non-compliance  and force them to join as part of a settlement.


----------



## DavieJones714 (Jun 23, 2020)

Some feel secure in a gated community. I would feel trapped. Do feel your points, tho.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jun 23, 2020)

I can understand wanting to put up a gate and fence around your house but it seems completely bizarre to me to to put it around the neighborhood. Honestly can't fathom the kind of weirdo that would want to live in one, so it's probably for the best to keep them all in one place and locked up.


----------



## Sgt. Pinback (Jun 23, 2020)

Gated communities remind me of the  micro-states in Neal Stephenson's future tech dystopia Snowcrash:



> Los Angeles in the 21st century, an unspecified number of years after a worldwide economic collapse.  Los Angeles is no longer part of the United States, as the US federal government has ceded most of its power and territory to private organizations and entrepreneurs. Franchising, individual sovereignty, and private vehicles reign supreme. Mercenary armies compete for national defense contracts while private security guards preserve the peace in sovereign, gated housing developments. Highway companies compete to attract drivers to their roads and all mail delivery is by hired courier. The remnants of government maintain authority only in isolated compounds where they do tedious make-work that is, by and large, irrelevant to the society around them.
> 
> Much of the world's territory has been carved up into sovereign enclaves, each run by its own big business franchise (such as "Mr. Lee's Greater Hong Kong", or the corporatized American Mafia), or various residential _burbclaves_ — quasi-sovereign gated communities.



I'd choose "Mr. Lee's Greater Hong Kong" to live at because they're on most major blocks and they have badass cybernetically enhanced dogs doing security detail.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Jun 23, 2020)

Now that I think about it, the nicest neighborhoods in my suburban hometown in Virginia and my current town in the Rockies are not gated communities. Same goes for the wealthy Chicago north burbs where some of my family lives. I don't think I'd want to live somewhere full of gated communities. They seem more common in CA, but CA is fucked up for so many reasons.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 23, 2020)

Their an indication of deeper problems in off  itself and aggravate larger social issues.
In addition they're creepy as fuck.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 23, 2020)

gated communities showing up is a clear sign that government is failing to do its duty.

all the things that make people want to move into self-segregated gated communities are social ills that make living in society a bad experience. high crime, bad schools, unpleasant neighbors, homeles people on the streets, drugs and hookers everywhere, etc. all these are things that the government should be preventing in the first place, but since the leadership refuses to do so, the only option people have left is to try and wall themselves off and keep all this shit outside their small neighborhood.

if you want gated communities to stop being a thing, you have to address the problem of some areas (mainly urban ones) simply having straight-up unacceptable living conditions. but realistically, that is never going to happen, because all those places tend to be ruled by leftists who actively work to make these things worse rather than fix them, so the gated community phenomenon isn't going away any time soon. it's basically the logical end point of white flight.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Jun 23, 2020)

It's a usually silly extra step by whites to keep the niggers out. I can't blame them, as I'm sure most people who have lived near niggers would understand. DSP's "gated community" is an example of a silly one where there's very easy access for anyone to find the code and can enter, it's more of a bragging point there.


----------



## millais (Jun 23, 2020)

They are common in Third World shitholes because it's more cost effective for homeowners to be paying for 24/7 private security as a group rather than on an individual basis. If they are showing up in the First World, that means conditions are deteriorating to Third World levels.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 23, 2020)

millais said:


> They are common in Third World shitholes because it's more cost effective for homeowners to be paying for 24/7 private security as a group rather than on an individual basis. If they are showing up in the First World, that means conditions are deteriorating to Third World levels.



California seems to be the only place in America where having people you identify as "servants" is normal. The idea of having servants is almost a foreign idea to your average American.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't think the gated arrangement itself is the problem. In New York City, you can walk right up to (and into) Trump Tower if you want, but the people living in there are just as disconnected from the common man as any California mogul in his fortified beach compound.


----------



## Basil II (Jun 24, 2020)

let karen have her containment zone.


----------



## Giant Throbbing Clit (Jun 24, 2020)

They're autistic and I'd rather get robbed by a frijolero than live inside a fence


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 24, 2020)

walled castle town > gated "community"


----------



## William Tell Underpass (Jun 24, 2020)

Lobster Man Peterson said that there is a high correlation between relative poverty (people near eachother being richer/poorer than one another) and violent crime. 

So I guess from that perspective gated communities are good things because taken to the extreme they separate the poor from the rich, but the downside is they become a monument to how much life sucks for poor people.

But either way, people who live in gated communities are basically one wrung down from reptilians for weirdness factor.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 24, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> California seems to be the only place in America where having people you identify as "servants" is normal. The idea of having servants is almost a foreign idea to your average American.


california (at least the urban parts) really is some kind of bizarre proto-third-world region
>the hyper rich whites and jews of hollywood and silicon valley lording over a horde of third world underclass laborers 
>one of the overall richest regions on the planet, yet its cities are barely livable shitholes full of crime and homelessness 
>insane cost of living and tax levels slowly squeeze away what little middle class is left there
>illegal immigrants are coddled and showered with insane amounts of publically funded welfare and benefit programs


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 24, 2020)

People in gated communities tend to behave in incredibly selfish ways that usually fuck over the working-class because they have that degree of separation afforded to them by living in a gated community.

Mass migration? They only get the advantages of a cheaper labour pool thanks to a surplus of labour causing wage suppression, and don't have to deal with the societal unrest and crime caused by shoving a bunch of third world citizens into a community. They also get to look "more tolerant" to their fellow gated community inhabitants, which feeds their upper class vanity, as we all know walls and border controls are discriminatory and racist. (Except for OUR walls, of course - gotta keep the peasants out somehow!)​​Race Relations/Diversity? I'm sure that the inhabitants of an almost entirely White gated community (With maybe the occasional token Asians/Blacks/Hispanics) are experts on the topic. Hence why they'll lecture those outside of their ivory towers about the topic, and how they need to let more minorities into their communities to avoid being racist. Despite the fact that they'll usually be the first to call the cops the moment a Black person trespasses in their gated community.​​The police? They'll advocate for the removal of the police so they can advocate for how revolutionary and tolerant they are to their fellow upper-class twits, as their gated community usually has it's own private security contractor to deal with keeping their community safe.​​This is just a few examples, you can pull tons of examples of their hypocrisy thanks to their isolation from the general population.​​This is just how the upper-classes behave in general. They live in their own little nepotistic bubble, where they almost never have to associate with any riff-raff. (That doesn't refer to them as "sir/madam") They send their kids to private schools that cost thousands a month, hire each-other solely for nepotistic reasons, and live in their gated communities surrounded by fellow upper-class twits. People fail to realize how vastly different the life experience is between a working-class and upper-class individual, and gated communties are only one facet of that.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 24, 2020)

All US suburbs are bad for society because they're all the same, total car dependant and plain boring.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jun 24, 2020)

They're a symptom and not a cause.


----------



## Hux (Jun 24, 2020)

There has been the concept of the rich living in closed off safety and the poor living in squalor since the first two humans evolved on the planet and this will continue to stay up to the day there are two humans left alive on the planet, so trying to do anything about class division is a fools errand and anyone who says they know the answer to fixing it is a list and should be ignored.

It is the Rich's place in the world to maintain their wealth and keep the poor down while it is the Poor's place in the world to kill the rich in their sleep and then eat them in hopes that they gain their power and become the Rich themselves all for the cycle to begin anew millennia after millenia. This is the way human nature works and it will be so forevermore


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jun 24, 2020)

They are a symptom of a rapidly shittifying society.

That being said I know a couple who are moving to one with one of their mothers because they're White, have money and don't want to die if their condo building gets burnt down.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 24, 2020)

TaimuRadiu said:


> They are a symptom of a rapidly shittifying society.
> 
> That being said I know a couple who are moving to one with one of their mothers because they're White, have money and don't want to die if their condo building gets burnt down.


Sounds like racists.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jun 24, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Sounds like racists.


She's also told me she's rejected a few houses because she wouldn't be able to defend the bedrooms well enough.

When upper middle class types are starting to turn to Afrikaner farmhouses for internal decoration inspiration, you know it's bad.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 24, 2020)

> They harm the community. These people still vote and they don't give a shit about the rest of their city or other communities. Libraries, parks and public community centers? Fuck that, we have them within these here walls. Road construction? I pay for the roads here. Housing crisis? Homeless? Don't see it. These people likely only vote in favor of more publicly funded sportsball arenas.



They don't harm a community, they create community. It makes it harder for people to leech and steal of them. You're jealous because they don't wanna wrestle in the mud with you.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 24, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> All US suburbs are bad for society because they're all the same, total car dependant and plain boring.



Transforming every citizen into an aspiring aristocrat was probably a bad idea.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jun 24, 2020)

I think gated communities are a good thing since once things go south people can have a clear indicator of the best targets to loot and lynch.


----------



## wokelizard (Jun 24, 2020)

I would hate to live in a gated community with some committee of Karens micromanaging how many inches my lawn is and whether I could hang laundry out to dry or trying to fine me because I took the trash out before sunset. Fuckers can mind their own business. My property, my rules. In fact I think I'd like to live somewhere without any other humans for miles unless I invited them over.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 24, 2020)

wokelizard said:


> I would hate to live in a gated community with some committee of Karens micromanaging how many inches my lawn is and whether I could hang laundry out to dry or trying to fine me because I took the trash out before sunset. Fuckers can mind their own business. My property, my rules. In fact I think I'd like to live somewhere without any other humans for miles unless I invited them over.



This kinda confirms my theory that hatred of karen's is a way to hate on white women without being open about the targetting.

Some people like to live in orderly environment.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Jun 24, 2020)

A gated community close to me incorporated. They are a town now.

Even if its not gated, a development with expensive identical houses on top of one another and tiny lawns and draconian rules are not much different than living in in HUD or section 8

.... Except the people in developments and gated communities have money, and willingly choose to live like that.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 24, 2020)

TalmudSperg said:


> A gated community close to me incorporated. They are a town now.
> 
> Even if its not gated, a development with expensive identical houses on top of one another and tiny lawns and draconian rules are not much different than living in in HUD or section 8
> 
> .... Except the people in developments and gated communities have money, and willingly choose to live like that.


unlike the lovely occupants of section 8 apartments, the gated community people won't be doing home invasions and random muggings on you, nor sling crack on the corner or have their 11 year olds carry knives and bags of dope to school

living under the draconian rules of some homeowner association is a pretty nice thing when you consider that the alternative is living among habitual criminals, welfare leeches, and drug addicts


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Jun 24, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> All US suburbs are bad for society because they're all the same, total car dependant and plain boring.



What if it was full of juvenile female ducks, like duckburg is?


----------



## VIPPER? (Jun 24, 2020)

The types of people who think communities should be gate-kept, literally or otherwise, are the sorts of people who think books are evil becuase it cheapens knowledge to make it more accessible.


----------



## Julias_Seizure2 (Jun 24, 2020)

They should do the opposite. If they set up a couple official CHAZ'es then they'd suck the crime out of the rest of the city and focus it on one point cops could just patrol the border of


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 24, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> California seems to be the only place in America where having people you identify as "servants" is normal. The idea of having servants is almost a foreign idea to your average American.


And this only in the woke urban parts of Cali. No one in Barstow has servants.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 25, 2020)

TalmudSperg said:


> What if it was full of juvenile female ducks, like duckburg is?


Duckburg is a large coastal city.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jun 25, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> california (at least the urban parts) really is some kind of bizarre proto-third-world region
> >the hyper rich whites and jews of hollywood and silicon valley lording over a horde of third world underclass laborers
> >one of the overall richest regions on the planet, yet its cities are barely livable shitholes full of crime and homelessness
> >insane cost of living and tax levels slowly squeeze away what little middle class is left there
> >illegal immigrants are coddled and showered with insane amounts of publically funded welfare and benefit programs


Bread and games for the masses, and they stay calm.
Give the plebs disadvantaged their races marvel movies and their grain handouts food stamps and fast food, and the senators rich can fuck slaves children in their villa urbana gated communities without the poor rioting and revolting.
We truly live in the decadent stage of american civilisation


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 25, 2020)

DJ Grelle said:


> Bread and games for the masses, and they stay calm.
> Give the plebs disadvantaged their races marvel movies and their grain handouts food stamps and fast food, and the senators rich can fuck slaves children in their villa urbana gated communities without the poor rioting and revolting.
> We truly live in the decadent stage of american civilisation


Now would be the perfect time for China to strike.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Jun 25, 2020)

Gated Communities make it hard for acquaintances who know someone who lives in one to visit them.
I have experience with this.
I tried asking my friend for the gate combination, but they never gave it to me.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 26, 2020)

DJ Grelle said:


> We truly live in the decadent stage of american civilisation


Reminds me of the article, America: The Grim Truth.



			
				the article (emphasis by me) said:
			
		

> Wages will drop, unemployment will rise, Medicare and Social Security benefits will be slashed, the currency will decline in value, and the disparity of wealth will spiral out of control until the United States starts to resemble Mexico or the Philippines - *tiny islands of wealth surrounded by great poverty* (the country is already halfway there).


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jun 26, 2020)

> Medicare and Social Security benefits will be slashed,



This is because Medicade and Social Security were stupid ass fucking ideas they are literal pyramid schemes and absolutely need to be done away with.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 27, 2020)

Most extreme example of gated communities I've seen was a Scandinavian teacher and his teacher wife brought to Dubai to teach toddlers. As a PhD. Both of them. That is already hilarious, but they lived in a tiny cared-for community with other internationals, and they treated it like an international bubble and not the petting zoo of rich locals. I can see the appeal as an expat; a way to not have to integrate entirely but still attempt, but if just for the sake of security, it's messed up.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jun 28, 2020)

TalmudSperg said:


> What if it was full of juvenile female ducks, like duckburg is?


Duckburg will be fine as long as you don't let the hens from Henville move in.


----------



## queerape (Jul 2, 2020)

HOAs and Gated communities should be banned. By strengthening divisions they weaken communities and they create people who cannot relate to one another. Gated communities are why we have Karen’s who are so out of touch with what most people consider respect.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 3, 2020)

on the subject homeowners associtations are pretty fucked up as well, it's pretty much a given that the people most involved will be tinpot dictators and the rules will be intrusive and dumb.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 3, 2020)

queerape said:


> HOAs and Gated communities should be banned. By strengthening divisions they weaken communities and they create people who cannot relate to one another. Gated communities are why we have Karen’s who are so out of touch with what most people consider respect.



Counterpoint - Gated Communities offer security though.

I live in a nice enough area that houses are rather expensive, crime is low, the streets are quiet, people talk to their neighbours, people have nice gardens and what people would think as, as a nice tree-lined established "leafy" neighbourhood. It's multi-ethnic, it's not all "white" and people get along really well because they share common values.

A decade or so ago, the council trialed some bullshit where they put Housing Commission (our version of section 8 ) families into rentable houses and townhouses in our general area.
Within a month, there was an epidemic of break ins, graffiti everywhere... yelling, screaming, fights etc. Literally every house got broken into, sheds, etc. None of these housos had jobs, so when everyone was at work, they'd just go door to door and break windows and steal shit.
It stopped after the first week, because people started to stay home and organized to watch out against these people.
The offenders were arrested and within a month or so after that, they were kicked out.

Why should people work hard for nice things and have to put up with shit like that? Some people have values and morals and their values and morals dictate - work hard, be decent and don't be a cunt. Others don't have those values.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 3, 2020)

queerape said:


> HOAs and Gated communities should be banned. By strengthening divisions they weaken communities and they create people who cannot relate to one another. Gated communities are why we have Karen’s who are so out of touch with what most people consider respect.


with the people gated communities exclude, there IS no community in the first place, nor could there ever be.
expecting decent people to be all buddy-buddy with junkies, welfare parasites, and career criminals is delusional and retarded. you can make as many karen jokes as you want, it won't magically make people accept living around disgusting niggers who shit up everything they touch.


----------

